# muffed racing homers



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

anybody know anything about muffed racing homers??? raised a couple this year out of some really nice silvers.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

never heard nor seen


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Raised A Couple*

I Raised Two This Year I'll Try To Get Pics Soon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The Schofields are a long distance strain and has a lot of muffed/grouse-legged/slippered birds in it. I had a Ganus hen that had full little booties like my Satinettes  Named her Miss Muffet.

http://www.raydelaney.net/if/gold/gold_disp.cfm?ADID=386


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

So These Silvers Might Have A Very Interesting Back Ground.
Wish I Had The Papers To Find Out As The Birds Were A Gift.so You Don't Ask For Papers.
Thanks For The Info..


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

some one can post some pictures so that we can see the amazing breed


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

cbs's foundation is a muff. 990 as they call him.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

990 has a litle feathering but not enough to call it muffed.
http://www.cbspigeon.com/cbsbreeders/990.html
More from 990 line:
http://www.cbspigeon.com/cbsbreeders/Cowboy.html
http://www.cbspigeon.com/cbsbreeders/Dakota.html
http://www.cbspigeon.com/cbsbreeders/TonyRomo.html
http://www.cbspigeon.com/p-5130-grandson-of-street-fighter-x-granddaughter-of-990.aspx

Similar birds:
http://forum.pigeonbasics.org/topic/40200-muffed-legged-racing-pigeons/
http://pigeons4sale.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=TomSwan&item=1290224854
http://www.cbspigeon.com/p-4927-son-of-keizer-44-excellent-breeding-son-of-keizer.aspx

Extended feathering down the legs happens occasionally. For some reason the picture in my head looked more muffed than what my bird actually was, LOL. But here she is.










I have a grizzle hen in the loft right now with some extra feathering too.


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*muffet young birds*

Here Are A Few Pics Of The Young Ones And The Parents . Good Looking Birds Aren't They??


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here's The Rest


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Muffed Silver Pics*

Muffed Silver Pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

they are great looking birds indeed , they look like homers with tumbler feet , a great asset in the winter months thats for sure ... beautiful birds


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*muffed silvers*

When it was time to band them I was afraid the bands would cause problems so I let them go without being banded.That probably was a good choice considering the amount of feathers they ended up with.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Their parents are stunning  They just happened to have the grouse and slipper genes in them, which when passed to the kids, gave them some bell bottoms!  Did the parents do well as racers/breeders?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh, I always thought that if they had feathers then it was called muffs.
I guess rollers and racers are different when it comes to describing them physically.


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Couple More Pics*

Here's Two More .. I Acquired These Birds After A Breeder/flier Passed . They Were His Breeders Both Are 02 Birds . No One Keeps Breeders That Long If They Are Not Producing Good Young Birds. As Far As The Race Records Go I Have No Idea. You Can Just See The Quality In These Birds. I Was Going To Use Them As Pumpers But After Seeing The Birds I Decided To To Raise A Few Young From Them. Have No Parers On Them Didn't Want To Ask After All They Were A Gift.i Do Know That He Was Wining About 90% Of His Club Races. Just Thought I'd Pass This Little Bit Of Info Along About These Birds. Hope You All Liked The Pics...


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Make sure you band them, to a lot of people an unbanded racing homer really isn't worth anything, they can't be raced which is what their purpose is.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you think the feathers will be too thick, NPA size 10 or 11 should work.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice looking birds indeed.... Yeap banding is a must! Adds more value to your birds, You can simply trim some of the feathers around the band to make it fit.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*These birds will need a larger band and if you NPA bands 9 or 10 you will not be able to race them as the AU and IF DO NOT RECOGNIZE NPA BANDS FOR RACING. I believe that the parents of these young birds have POUTER genes in their gene pool, because that was what came to mind as I look at the young birds. * GEORGE


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

If he was in the AU we you could look up the bands to see.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You may still be able to race the birds in your club/combine. Mine let me race my NPA banded birds. We just had to replace NPA with IF or AU in winspeed because those are the only two it accepts.


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*bands*

Where would you go to look up bands??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The IF and AU both have band lists on their page.


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*muffed homers*

Thanks for the info .


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Matt Bell said:


> Make sure you band them, to a lot of people an unbranded racing homer really isn't worth anything, they can't be raced which is what their purpose is.


I will disagree with 99% you on that banding thing, but will agree with you that they can not be club flown but it do not make it a no good bird for bredin proposes, now what if someone said hey I missed banding a few youngsters but I paid 5000.00 each for the mother and father but will give them to you to try out, would you take them or not knowing he is telling you the truth 100%? I have one baby now that is unbranded lol that I am giving to someone that I paid around 300 for the parents and two of its siblings have flown 350 mile in races where a lot did not even clock? Would you pay good money for a bird that was not bred in a breeding pen as far as that is concerned its a crap shoot who the parents really are ?


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

If Any One Is Interested In These Two You Can Have Them For The Price Of Shipping 45.00 Box Included .


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

Another Pic


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> I will disagree with 99% you on that banding thing, but will agree with you that they can not be club flown but it do not make it a no good bird for bredin proposes, now what if someone said hey I missed banding a few youngsters but I paid 5000.00 each for the mother and father but will give them to you to try out, would you take them or not knowing he is telling you the truth 100%? I have one baby now that is unbranded lol that I am giving to someone that I paid around 300 for the parents and two of its siblings have flown 350 mile in races where a lot did not even clock? Would you pay good money for a bird that was not bred in a breeding pen as far as that is concerned its a crap shoot who the parents really are ?


Well, if you notice I said to a lot of people, not to me! My best breeding cock I ever owned was unbanded so I learned that lesson early on.


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Parents*

These are the parents.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would take them, but some guys in my combine just filled my loft up with proven racers  But at some point I would like a pair of siblings, just not at the moment.


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

I think I found someone who wants them.


----------



## blue bar 20 (Nov 12, 2009)

The Deal Fell Through Anybody Else Interested?? 45.00 Box And Shipping You Can't Beat That. Let Me Know


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Beautiful birds! Their parents are stunning  They just happened to have the grouse and slipper genes in them, which when passed to the kids, gave them some bell bottoms!  Did the parents do well as racers/breeders?


I once had a line with partly webbed feet, you seen any yet?


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I would take them, but some guys in my combine just filled my loft up with proven racers  But at some point I would like a pair of siblings, just not at the moment.


Wow, that's great Becky!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

jpsnapdy said:


> I once had a line with partly webbed feet, you seen any yet?


Haven't seen any like that in person, but I have heard of them.


----------

